# Check out this puffer!



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

I want one.

clicky clicky


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

wowwww, thats huge! I dont think I'd want a fish that just sits there all day tho.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

that thing's beautiful. wouldnt mind having such a large puffer. i love puffers!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

giant puffers beat those by 10 inches if i could get my hands on a big enough tank i'd get a giant


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, thats a huge puffer!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

So was that a sucker or a puffer? LOL escargot. MMMMMMmmmm


----------

